# what more could a guy want???!!!



## bobbysocks (Mar 3, 2014)

hot planes, boats, cars, and babes!!! know where my next vaction is going to be ( wife may have to stay home tho )




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onctP6dHkIg_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 3, 2014)

and for you guys who are just interested in planes...here ya go.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9rxN-CJTGk_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 3, 2014)

O.K. If you insist, I'll come along too.

Just to make sure you don't get into any trouble


----------



## bobbysocks (Mar 3, 2014)

much appreciated


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2014)

Vacation?
I wanna _*live*_ there!!


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 3, 2014)

Move there??

I couldn't afford the maintenance on ANYTHING in that video for more than a couple of weeks!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 3, 2014)

I really need to win a lottery.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2014)

I couldn't afford to _get_ there !!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 3, 2014)

What was it that Joe said? "If it floats, flies or fornicates, it will cost you money"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 4, 2014)

oh and more bacon, nigri sushi, ogari, black pudding, those little finnish spinach pancakes (15-ish in a box for about €6) the list goes on...


----------



## Torch (Mar 4, 2014)

Beautiful 92's..............


----------



## Njaco (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeah, all that place needs is some bacon. Mmmmmmm................................


----------



## razor1uk (Mar 4, 2014)

M92F (Inox) Praiyachat Sword Cutlass  by WE of Taiwan, $110 - $185+ each (excluding national import taxes/VAT etc), depending which site you buy from..


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 4, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 5, 2014)

Cool stuff!


----------

